# Sim City: Endlich der komplette Test - Nicht nur Serverfehler machen Probleme



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Endlich der komplette Test - Nicht nur Serverfehler machen Probleme*

					Der neueste Teil von Sim City soll die Serie zurück in die Erfolgsspur bringen. Was ist daraus geworden? Der Release ging schon mal kräftig schief, da das neue Online-Konzept den Spielerzahlen nicht gewachsen war. Wer dann erfolgreich spielen darf, entdeckt eine Städtesimulation, die zu Beginn durchaus zu gefallen weiß, im Spielverlauf allerdings immer mehr Schwächen enthüllt. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Endlich der komplette Test - Nicht nur Serverfehler machen Probleme*


----------



## MichFancy (9. März 2013)

Das klingt ja gar nicht gut. Ich hätte es mir trotz dem Serverkram gekauft aber so nicht. Zu viele mängel.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (9. März 2013)

Danke für den Test.

Nun ist mir endgültig die Kaufentscheidung abgenommen worden. Ich lasse es lieber


----------



## gufubu (9. März 2013)

oh man, hätte ich Das vorher gewusst - naja


----------



## DaStash (9. März 2013)

Danke für den Test. Oh man, klingt ziemlich enttäuschend, vor allem das,  von der Größe mal abgesehen, anscheinend das Spielprinzip vereinfacht wurde. Aber bei der heutigen Mentalität vieler Spieler alles, schnell und unkompliziert erreichen zu wollen, auch kein Wunder.

Ich warte erst mal weitere Tests an und dann schaue ich mal ob ich es mir holen werde oder nicht.

MfG


----------



## Freakless08 (9. März 2013)

Ist das Ergebnis wirklich überraschend?
Während damalige Spiele komplex waren werden diese heutzutage eher für die Masse programmiert eben mit dem Ergebnis das die heutigen Spiele eher oberflächlich sind, viele Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten und Optionen rausgeworfen werden und alles vereinfacht wird. Zudem muss man immer schnell zu einem guten Ergebnis kommen. Was den Spieler fördert und er sich daran (noch im gesunden Mass) die Zähne ausbeist ist garnicht mehr gewollt.
Egal ob Simulation oder andere Spiele (gutes Beispiel ist z.B. auch Resident Evil, Mass Effekt oder Dead Space).


----------



## Skysnake (9. März 2013)

gufubu schrieb:


> oh man, hätte ich Das vorher gewusst - naja


 Dann gibs halt zurück. Argumentiere mit den Serverproblemen und den gestrichenen Features. Wenn Sie dann rumbocken, setz schriftlich ne Fristt von 7 Tagen, die Probleme zu beheben, und wenn das nicht fruchtet, mit dem Anwalt drohen. Da wird dann ziemlich sicher eingeknickt.


----------



## klink (9. März 2013)

Wo sind nun die Verteidiger der 90er Wertungen für das Spiel?


----------



## Memphis_83 (9. März 2013)

ich vermisse die zeit, als ich ein spiel gekauft, die cd ausgepackt, es installiert, den key eingegeben und einfach drauflos gespielt habe!

schöner test, berechtigte kritik...mal sehen wann die ersten patches kommen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2013)

Nach einem internen Test hätte ich einen Boykott für besser befunden, als Sprachrohr der Gamer. Ich werde es dort lassen wo es eine bessere Figur hinterläßt, nämlich im Laden


----------



## KonterSchock (9. März 2013)

Katastrophe, hier gebe ich die schuld ea Games, ich hasse euch!


----------



## Balthar (9. März 2013)

Ich hatte so große Hoffnungen in das Spiel vor allem weil es ja als "Echtes" Sim City angekündigt wurde, doch eingehalten wurde davon nichts, Sim City 4 + Rush Hour spielt ganz Klar in einer ganz anderen Liga und bleibt für mich auch weiterhin die mit Abstand beste Städtebausimulation.


----------



## Nuallan (9. März 2013)

klink schrieb:


> Wo sind nun die Verteidiger der 90er Wertungen für das Spiel?



In der Warteschlange..


----------



## Rolk (9. März 2013)

Kling nicht gerade gut. Schade um das Spiel. Vielleicht ist es irgendwann mal fertig gepatcht als GotY Edition kaufenswert.


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2013)

EA wird die Server abschalten und dann sind die 100€, die man mit DLCs ausgegeben hat einfach futsch.
Da wird keine GOTY kommen, das ist EA.

Aber der Test bestätigt das was ich vermute habe.


----------



## JoshuaNRW (9. März 2013)

Das müsst ihr lesen, die erste Rezession...... warum finde ich nicht solche Worte aber er spricht/schreibt mir von der Seele 

Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: SimCity - Limited Edition


----------



## amdpro (9. März 2013)

Wer es immer noch nicht verstanden hat:



EA 
UBISOFT 
ACTIVISION 
...IMMER, IMMER, IMMER  ...dem ist jetzt einfach nicht mehr zu helfen! 


Einfach mal sich zusammenreißen und nichts mehr von denen kaufen und schon
hat man urplötzlich keinerlei Probleme mehr, kein Streß und keine Verarsche. Oder ist das so schwer?!?


----------



## WTSHNN (9. März 2013)

Memphis_83 schrieb:


> ich vermisse die zeit, als ich ein spiel gekauft, die cd ausgepackt, es installiert, den key eingegeben und einfach drauflos gespielt habe!



Ich auch. Ach das waren Zeiten....


----------



## amdpro (9. März 2013)

Memphis_83 schrieb:


> ich vermisse die zeit, als ich ein spiel gekauft, die cd ausgepackt, es installiert, den key eingegeben und einfach drauflos gespielt habe!


 
Ich vermisse die Zeit, als ich ein Spiel gekauft habe, die CD ausgepackt, es installiert und KEIN key eingeben musste und einfach drauf los gespielt habe! 

______________________________________

PS.: Warum verachtest Du eigentlich so Deine Leser, indem Du sie mit dem Weglassen von Groß- und Kleinschreibung am lesen quälst?

______________________________________


----------



## Memphis_83 (9. März 2013)

amdpro schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Zeit, als ich ein Spiel gekauft habe, die CD ausgepackt, es installiert und KEIN key eingeben musste und einfach drauf los gespielt habe!



 ja okay der key war schmückendes beiwerk


----------



## Borg12 (9. März 2013)

moin

gut das ich es wieder zurückgebracht habe.

ea sollte sich was schämen


----------



## KonterSchock (9. März 2013)

und wieder werden die pc spieler verarsc-ht , oder besser gesagt benachteiligt.

was ich sehr komisch finde ist, das fast jedes spiel was neu auf dem markt kommt mit bugs befallen ist. das kanns doch net sein. die spiele kosten nicht grad wenig.
naja abwarten bis es updates gibt, viel spaß beim patchen...

EA gehört von der Bildfläche!
EA GAMES


----------



## Septimus (9. März 2013)

Bei uns im heimischen MafiaMarkt liegt SimCity wie Blei im Regal. 
Da gingen alle Naserümpfend dran vorbei.


----------



## amdpro (9. März 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> und wieder werden die pc spieler verarsc-ht , oder besser gesagt benachteiligt.
> 
> was ich sehr komisch finde ist, das fast jedes spiel was neu auf dem markt kommt mit bugs befallen ist. das kanns doch net sein. die spiele kosten nicht grad wenig.
> naja abwarten bis es updates gibt, viel spaß beim patchen...
> ...



...sorry, aber die Kunden sind hierfür schlicht zu Dumm.  So hart sich das villeicht anhört.

Die fallen Reihenweise auf deren billige Werbung, pseudo Liveberichte und pseudo Spieletests rein. Es ist aber immer das selbe: 

Werbung ist billiger als gute Produkte zu produzieren!  ...und sobald das Geld über den Ladentisch geflossen ist, können die Kunden sich noch so oft und viel aufregen hinter ihrer Tastatur im stillen Kämmerlein... es interessiert niemanden mehr! Und wenn dann das nächste mal wieder von EA, Activison und UBI gekauft wird.... ja dann....  gründe ich eine Firma und varsche auch die Kunden, die es nicht besser verdient haben!


----------



## Xaipe (9. März 2013)

Ein Kumpel von mir arbeitet beim Media Markt um die Ecke. Er meinte deren Chef ist definitiv nicht mehr gut auf große Publisher wie EA und Blizzard zu sprechen. Falls er die Wahl hätte würde er eben diese nicht mehr anbieten, da einfach zu viele Kapazitäten durch Umtausch und Reklamierung gebunden werden. Und sowas von Media Markt (!!), die selbst nicht gerade die vorbildlichsten sind.


----------



## Freakless08 (9. März 2013)

Faketicker:
EA kündigt an Anfang nächster Woche einen DLC für Sim City zu veröffentlichen.
Der DLC wird für 9,99 € angeboten und bietet allen SimCity Spieler ein wahres Erlebnis so der EA Chef.
Alle die den DLC "Sim City Server on" gekauft haben werden ab diesem Zeitpunkt ohne Probleme auf EA Server verbinden können und somit ein Spiel erfolgreich starten können.
Der Test des DLC finden Sie in der nächsten PC Games.


----------



## Fischer995 (9. März 2013)

Ich schmeiß mich weg 
http://www.amazon.de/review/R28WTK1...102HPDTBASPA8&store=videogames#wasThisHelpful


----------



## Fruchtman (9. März 2013)

Amazon.de: M. Porschss Rezension von SimCity - Limited Edition

Eine der witzigsten Rezensionen zu dem Spiel xD


----------



## MrG (9. März 2013)

amdpro schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Zeit, als ich ein Spiel gekauft habe, die CD ausgepackt, es installiert und KEIN key eingeben musste und einfach drauf los gespielt habe!


 
Ich vermisse die Zeit, als ich ein Spiel gekauft habe, die Kassette ausgepackt, in die Datasette geschoben habe und direkt drauflos gespielt habe. 

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Für EA ist es doch ein gutes Zeichen, wenn die Server total überlastet sind. Das bedeutet doch, dass sich das Spiel super verkauft haben muss. Mal sehen was sie jetzt daraus machen.
Viel interessanter finde ich, dass die Rezensionen der Beta alle durchweg positiv waren und jetzt auf einmal alle eine Kehrtwendung machen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. März 2013)

Aufgrund der Server Probleme war ja so ein Fazit nun abzusehen. 
Wobei die Vermutung eher nahe liegt, das sich die Tester doch zu sehr davon haben beeinflussen lassen.

Ihr geht zwar auf Dinge ein, die nichts mit dem Server Problem an sich zu tun haben, aber stellt diese Dinge nun auch schlechter beziehungsweise kritischer da.

Zum Test der Beta sah das noch ganz anders aus:
Sim City 5 Beta-Test: Gameplay-Video, Fazit und Screenshots - Große Vorfreude, kleine Zweifel

Da hieß es noch "kleine Zweifel", schöne Grafik, alles schön verdeutlicht, weitläufig dank der Regionfunktion usw.
Warum auf einmal nun so abwertend?

Da kommt der Verdacht ziemlich nah, das man mit der Masse grad schwimmt...


----------



## amdpro (9. März 2013)

MrG schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Zeit, als ich ein Spiel gekauft habe, die Kassette ausgepackt, in die Datasette geschoben habe und direkt drauflos gespielt habe.
> 
> Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Für EA ist es doch ein gutes Zeichen, wenn die Server total überlastet sind. Das bedeutet doch, dass sich das Spiel super verkauft haben muss. Mal sehen was sie jetzt daraus machen.
> Viel interessanter finde ich, dass die Rezensionen der Beta alle durchweg positiv waren und jetzt auf einmal alle eine Kehrtwendung machen.



Hey! Wenn Du schlechte Firmen so gut findest: EA hat noch mehr Schrottspiele und der Iraq und Syrien brauchen bestimmt noch ein paar Urlauber die deren Kriegskasse füllen. Wenn Du unbedingt ohne Sinn und Verstand druchs Leben ziehen willst, dann nur zu!


----------



## DerBratmaxe (9. März 2013)

In 1-2 Wochen wird wohl der "Premium-Service" vorgestellt, der die "Premium-Fans" Vorrang in der Warteschlange und gleichzeitig noch Zugang zu allen kommenden DLC's gewährt.

Mein Beileid an alle Spieler die so entäuscht worden sind. Lernt daraus !



MrG schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Für EA ist es doch ein  gutes Zeichen, wenn die Server total überlastet sind. Das bedeutet doch,  dass sich das Spiel super verkauft haben muss. Mal sehen was sie jetzt  daraus machen.
> Viel interessanter finde ich, dass die Rezensionen der  Beta alle durchweg positiv waren und jetzt auf einmal alle eine  Kehrtwendung machen.



Falsch!

Das bedeutet, dass EA Produkte verkauft die eindeutig nicht genutzt werden können!


----------



## OneTwo (9. März 2013)

Aufschlussreicher Test, damit ist meine (Nicht-)Kaufentscheidung nur nochmal bestätigt. Minikarten, eigentlich wichtige Gebäude ohne tatsächliche Funktion, Grafikfehler, Soundprobleme, unausgereiftes Regionen-Prinzip - nein danke! Schon gar nicht mit diesem sinnlosen Online-DRM, zumindest nicht wenn ich einfach mal im Singleplayer paar Großstädte hochziehen will ohne irgendwelchen Connected Play Mist! 

Ok, vielleicht kauf ichs mir ja doch noch, irgendwann in einem Jahr oder anderthalb: Als GotY (falls es jemals dazu kommen sollte) wenn dann alle o.g. Fehler rausgepatcht wurden, ggf. der Always-On Schwachsinn auf einmalige Onlineaktivierung reduziert wurde und inkl. der DLC's für größere Karten und weiß der Geier welche noch kommen - und das alles dann zur Preis von 29,99 Euro. So oder gar nicht EA...


----------



## MrG (9. März 2013)

amdpro schrieb:


> Hey! Wenn Du schlechte Firmen so gut findest: EA hat noch mehr Schrottspiele und der Iraq und Syrien brauchen bestimmt noch ein paar Urlauber die deren Kriegskasse füllen. Wenn Du unbedingt ohne Sinn und Verstand druchs Leben ziehen willst, dann nur zu!


 
Ich habe mir meinen Kommentar noch zweimal durchgelesen, und kann nicht erkennen, wo was davon steht, dass ich EA gut finde.
Ich empfehle Dir Deinen "Sinn und Verstand" noch einmal zu bemühen und noch einmal richtig zu lesen.


----------



## frEnzy (9. März 2013)

Diese Rezension bei Amazon fasst es wohl ganz gut zusammen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IronAngel (9. März 2013)

die Kartengröße ist echt mal extrem klein ! Gut das ich es nicht gekauft habe.


----------



## amdpro (9. März 2013)

MrG schrieb:


> Ich habe mir meinen Kommentar noch zweimal durchgelesen, und kann nicht erkennen, wo was davon steht, dass ich EA gut finde.
> Ich empfehle Dir Deinen "Sinn und Verstand" noch einmal zu bemühen und noch einmal richtig zu lesen.


 
Da siehst Du mal wie lesen nicht unbedingt mit Verstehen können zu tun haben muss! Selbst wenn es sich um das eigene geschriebene handelt. 

Du meintest Du müsstest mich dissen mit deinem Satz: "Ich vermisse die Zeit, als ich ein Spiel gekauft habe, die Kassette  ausgepackt, in die Datasette geschoben habe und direkt drauflos gespielt  habe. "

Warum? Du weist es nicht? Ich aber! Schauen wir mal kurz ein Blick in Deine Psyche: Unterbewusst findest Du EA gut, aber nach vornehin darf das nicht sein. Kurz: Deren Werbung hat dein Unterbewusstsein manipuliert. Daher fragst Du dich auch warum ich etwas sage, was Du doch angeblich gar nicht geschrieben hast. Nein geschrieben hast Du es nicht. Aber gesagt! 

Fakt ist: Du wirst weiter EA kaufen. Einfach weil Du musst.


----------



## frEnzy (9. März 2013)

amdpro schrieb:


> Da siehst Du mal wie lesen nicht unbedingt mit Verstehen können zu tun haben muss!



Du meinst, so wie bei dir? 

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall jammerschade, dass EA SimCity dermaßen verhunzt hat... ich hätte es so gern gespielt


----------



## MrG (9. März 2013)

Schade. Einfach nur dumm und rechthaberisch.
Ich weiß ehrlich nicht was Du hier reininterpretierst.
Sag mir lieber wovon Dein Unterbewusstsein manipuliert wurde.
Fakt ist, dass ich schon lange kein Spiel mehr von EA gekauft habe und Dank Origin es auch nicht mehr tun werde.
Und wenn Du alle Postings aufmerksam gelesen hättest, dann wäre Dir auch aufgefallen, dass der eben angeführte Satz nur eine ironische Steigerung des vorhergehenden war.
Wenn Du jetzt noch irgendwelche kuriosen Interpretationen hast, dann schick sie mir per PN, da das hier nicht weiter hergehört.
Danke


----------



## Memphys (9. März 2013)

MrG schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Zeit, als ich ein Spiel gekauft habe, die Kassette ausgepackt, in die Datasette geschoben habe und direkt drauflos gespielt habe.
> 
> Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Für EA ist es doch ein gutes Zeichen, wenn die Server total überlastet sind. Das bedeutet doch, dass sich das Spiel super verkauft haben muss. Mal sehen was sie jetzt daraus machen.
> Viel interessanter finde ich, dass die Rezensionen der Beta alle durchweg positiv waren und jetzt auf einmal alle eine Kehrtwendung machen.


 
Wird wahrscheinlich dran liegen das die Beta nur eine Stunde ging, in den ersten Stunden waren in den früheren SimCitys auch keine großen Herausforderungen. Allerdings wurde es später fordernder, was wohl nicht mehr gegeben zu sein scheint.


----------



## Lexx (9. März 2013)

Memphis_83 schrieb:


> ich vermisse die zeit, als ich ein spiel gekauft, die cd ausgepackt,


 den süsslich/penetrant-giftigen geruch inhaliert habe..   der nächste ZUG 
unheimlich grausig schmeckte.. (ähnlich dem bei neuer hardware)

ja, DAS waren noch zeiten..


----------



## MrG (9. März 2013)

Also in der Werbung solltest Du nicht anfangen. Dieser Geruch heisst "Neu"


----------



## Dwayne1988 (9. März 2013)

Naja ich frage mich nun wo soll diese Grossartige Neuerung sein von wegen Sims seien Intelligent? Im Moment zumindest sehe da Autos fahren Sims rumlaufen die irgendwelche Sätze aufsagen, von der Beschriebenen Intelligenz nichts zu sehen. Das selbe konnte Cities XL und Anno seit jahren schon, und diese Figuren waren wenigstens ansehbar und nicht unkenntlich gemacht. Die stadt mag nun belebt sein doch das hätte man zurückschrauben da die Sims nicht schlauer rüberkommen wie jene die man damals in Sim City 4 importierte von die Sims. Desweiteren hätte man genauso Private Spielrunden Offline machen können und nur Onlinepflicht wenn man noch RealFreunde hat die mit in einer Region Spielen. Sonst sind ja Features wie Interagieren mit Nachbarstädten vollkommen in Ordnung da diese Option schon längst überfällig war. Ansich finde schon die Neugestaltung des Spiels was sonst übrig bleibt schon gelungen. Allgemein macht dieses Sim City einen eher unfertigen eindruck. Aber ich sehe es schon kommen Sims 4 wird grantiert 100% Genauso unfertig das die Ortschaften nurnoch auf Server laufen um mit Freunden zu Spielen udn man am besten alle Addons immer fleisig kauft damit man keine Probleme bekommt wenn man mit Freunden spielt.

Nebenbei ist das neue Sims 3 Addon ebendso eine halbfertige sache mit dem Campus leben da so ein Semester ja Geld kostet und man immerhin Jobben gehen müsste doch Statdessen lungert man wie ein penner rum mit anderen Sims und kannst nur Fähigeiten lernen, die man schon in normalen Ortschaften auch lernt. Somit hat EA/Maxis gleich zweimal etwas verbocktes auf dme Markt geworfen was mehr hätte sein können.


----------



## Primer (9. März 2013)

Wie tief ist eigentlich das Rohstoffe Konzept verankert? Ich habe mir bisher ein Lets-Play angeschaut, da ich vorrangig wegen den Karten unschlüssig bin (und die Serverüberlastung durchaus abzusehen war). Wofür genau braucht man zB. Stahl (oder Kohle, etc.)? Soweit ich das überblicke dient diese Produktion zum erhöhen der Einnahmen und für die gemeinsamen Großprojekte. Hat das ganze aber auch Auswirkungen auf die Stadt an sich, also können nur mit ausreichenden Stahlreserven große Wolkenkratzer in der Stadt wachsen, oder ähnlich? Kam da schon jemand so weit im Spiel^^


----------



## Lexx (9. März 2013)

zur Kartengröße habe ich eben eine nette Abwandlung gelesen
(wird sicherlich aber schon weiter verbreitet sein): S*L*im City


----------



## Dwayne1988 (9. März 2013)

Primer schrieb:


> Wie tief ist eigentlich das Rohstoffe Konzept verankert? Ich habe mir bisher ein Lets-Play angeschaut, da ich vorrangig wegen den Karten unschlüssig bin (und die Serverüberlastung durchaus abzusehen war). Wofür genau braucht man zB. Stahl (oder Kohle, etc.)? Soweit ich das überblicke dient diese Produktion zum erhöhen der Einnahmen und für die gemeinsamen Großprojekte. Hat das ganze aber auch Auswirkungen auf die Stadt an sich, also können nur mit ausreichenden Stahlreserven große Wolkenkratzer in der Stadt wachsen, oder ähnlich? Kam da schon jemand so weit im Spiel^^



Naja diese Sondersachen brauchst unteranderen für die Großprojekte wie z.B eine Riesige Solar anlage die deine ganze Region mti saft versorgt. Oder Kohle unteranderen damit dein Kohlekraftwerk auch Strom produzieren kann.


----------



## Primer (9. März 2013)

Ok, bei Kohle macht das Sinn, bei Öl entsprechend wohl auch. Aber fertiger Stahl hat keine weiteren Auswirkungen außer Einnahmen und die Großprojekte? Die Industrie stellt sich in dem Gebiet dann wohl auch nicht weiter drauf ein? Etwa mehr Automobilindustrie, welche speziell für die mittlere Schicht Arbeitsplätze schafft oder Silizium für die höhere Sicht, da IT Entwicklung? ...man hätte da soviel raus holen können, schade.

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. März 2013)

Mein vorläufiges Fazit zu Sim City 5 nach ca. 10h Spielzeit:
Ja, man baut Städte und ja, man organisiert sie. Aber der Anspruch ist gegenüber den vorherigen Sim Citys gesunken. Es ist mittlerweile weniger für "Simulanten", sondern eher für "Spielkinder". Dafür wurde es designt und darin ist es auch verdammt gut.


----------



## labecula (9. März 2013)

Hm, wenn man das so alles liest und sich informiert... Da bleibe ich dem Spiel erstmal fern, schaue was die Patches an Bugs beheben (Clipping geht garnicht und sowas wie unnütze Gebäude sind ebenfalls Quark) und sehe dem Zeitpunkt entgegen wo dieses erledigt ist, die Sevrer rund laufen und das Spiel dann maximal 30,- Euro irgendwo kostet. Bei der Spielauswahl die derzeit herrscht, kann man getrost noch ein halbes Jahr auf SimCity verzichten. Vielleicht dann im Sommerloch...


----------



## SirChris (9. März 2013)

Eine ähnliche Einschätzung hatte ich auch nach der Beta, daher hab ich vom Kauf dann auch abgesehen, schade eigentlich.


----------



## BabaYaga (9. März 2013)

Tjo. Einfach nix mehr kaufen von dem Drecksladen dann hat man auch keine Probleme mehr und spart zudem noch Geld


----------



## lol2k (9. März 2013)

Hehe, nun berichtet sogar schon SpiegelOnline vom Desaster 

_Serverfehler sorgt für massive "SimCity"-Ausfälle, wütende Proteste - SPIEGEL ONLINE _

Hoffe EA bekommt sein Fett weg. SP-Games brauchen keine zwingende Online-Anbindung!


----------



## Westcoast (9. März 2013)

da müssen echt einiges patches die fehler beheben, in manchen tests von 90% auf 60% korrigiert. 
frage mich wie man so ein spiel freigeben kann und Amazon daher den download gesperrt hat.


----------



## AntiWantze (10. März 2013)

"The main sim + game loop is on a single thread, so extra cores don't help. We do make use of extra CPU for audio/rendering"
https://twitter.com/moskow23/status/296355832998801408 

Begründen Maxis und EA den permanenten Onlinezwang nicht damit dass das Spiel angeblich nicht auf heutigen Rechnern laufen würde?


----------



## amdpro (10. März 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> da müssen echt einiges patches die fehler beheben, in manchen tests von 90% auf 60% korrigiert.
> frage mich wie man so ein spiel freigeben kann und Amazon daher den download gesperrt hat.


 
Amazon den download?!


----------



## noname545 (10. März 2013)

toll, 60€ nur damit ich nach 10 min das Spiel beenden muss. Meine Stadt hat sich auch verabschiedet. Die Karten sind einfach so klein das man schon Platzangst bekommt. Das mit dem Online zwang nervt einfach nur. Können die mich nicht einfach in ruhe lassen? Ein glück habe ich nicht die Downlaod Version, werde es zurück geben. Dann kann es in MediaMarkt weiter gammeln


----------



## vodun (10. März 2013)

Naja die Statistike der einzelnen Städte scheinen auch an der Stadt selbst vorbei zu leben.Von dem Geld nicht zu reden am anfang einfach aber hinterher zumindest bei mir schwer da warum auch immer es sich ab 20k einwohner immer schwerer tut geld zu bekommen ( bei 20 k rein von den einwohnern bekomm ich 14k einnahmen bei 140k und die selben steuern grad mal 21k einnahmen was ist das für eine rechnung?? WTF ) EA hätte bei der versions nummer besser bei 0.03 begonnen ( hatten ja 2 Beta's ) wenn die das spiel fertig gepatch't haben ist die nummer min 3 stellig eher 4.


----------



## Skysnake (10. März 2013)

labecula schrieb:


> Hm, wenn man das so alles liest und sich informiert... Da bleibe ich dem Spiel erstmal fern, schaue was die Patches an Bugs beheben (Clipping geht garnicht und sowas wie unnütze Gebäude sind ebenfalls Quark) und sehe dem Zeitpunkt entgegen wo dieses erledigt ist, die Sevrer rund laufen und das Spiel dann maximal 30,- Euro irgendwo kostet. Bei der Spielauswahl die derzeit herrscht, kann man getrost noch ein halbes Jahr auf SimCity verzichten. Vielleicht dann im Sommerloch...


 30€  Du beliebst wohl zu scherzen?

Das Ding ist nicht mehr wert als nen 5er. Vielleicht noch 9,99€ aber das wars dann auch. Das dann aber auch nur mit allen! DLCs und what ever was noch kommen mag...



lol2k schrieb:


> Hehe, nun berichtet sogar schon SpiegelOnline vom Desaster
> 
> _Serverfehler sorgt für massive "SimCity"-Ausfälle, wütende Proteste - SPIEGEL ONLINE _
> 
> Hoffe EA bekommt sein Fett weg. SP-Games brauchen keine zwingende Online-Anbindung!


 Jup, die Sau wird durchs Dorf getrieben  Heise hat auch nen Bericht usw usw usw. Ich hab da mit EA aber NULL Mitleid, weil Sies absolut verdient haben...



AntiWantze schrieb:


> "The main sim + game loop is on a single thread, so extra cores don't help. We do make use of extra CPU for audio/rendering"
> https://twitter.com/moskow23/status/296355832998801408
> 
> Begründen Maxis und EA den permanenten Onlinezwang nicht damit dass das Spiel angeblich nicht auf heutigen Rechnern laufen würde?


 

Naja, dann stimmt doch die Aussage. Es gibt halt NOCH keine so starke CPU, die auf EINEM Thread/Core genug Leistung hat  Vielleicht in 10 Jahren dann.....

Ist ja nicht so, das wir heutzutage in den Quadcore-Zeiten leben.... 

EA hat sichs da halt EXTREM einfach gemacht. Sound usw lassen sich extrem einfach in nen eigenen Thread packen, genau so das Rendering. Das läuft eh schon normal in nem eigenen Thread.....

Wos dann aber interessant wird, sprich die Simulation, die auch gut Leistung fressen wird, und man eben auch mal was denken muss beim Programmieren, und mit Mutexes/Locks arbeiten müsste, da sind Sie zu faul das zu machen 

Würde ja mal anspruchsvoll und damit zeitaufwändig, und damit "teuer" sein... Und man muss die Kuh ja melken bis Blut kommt... Und selbst dann melkt man ja weiter, bis halt kein Blut mehr kommt....


----------



## Rolk (10. März 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Mein vorläufiges Fazit zu Sim City 5 nach ca. 10h Spielzeit:
> Ja, man baut Städte und ja, man organisiert sie. Aber der Anspruch ist gegenüber den vorherigen Sim Citys gesunken. Es ist mittlerweile weniger für "Simulanten", sondern eher für "Spielkinder". Dafür wurde es designt und darin ist es auch verdammt gut.


 
Das habe ich befürchtet. Selbst wenn der ganze andere Mist nicht wäre, das hier würde mir schon reichen um das Spiel im Laden zu lassen.


----------



## keinnick (10. März 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Mein vorläufiges Fazit zu Sim City 5 nach ca. 10h Spielzeit:
> Ja, man baut Städte und ja, man organisiert sie. Aber der Anspruch ist gegenüber den vorherigen Sim Citys gesunken. Es ist mittlerweile weniger für "Simulanten", sondern eher für "Spielkinder". Dafür wurde es designt und darin ist es auch verdammt gut.


 
Kann ich so nach ca. 8h unterschreiben. Es ist keine "hardcore Simulation" sondern teilweise stark vereinfacht worden. Dennoch machts (mir) ziemlichen Spaß. Das einzige was mich *richtig* nervt, sind die viel zu kleinen Karten. Nach 2-3h ist man quasi gezwungen eine neue Stadt in der Nachbarschaft anzufangen weil man einfach keinen Platz mehr hat. Die Serverprobleme hielten sich bei mir bislang in Grenzen aber ich habe auch erst gestern angefangen zu zocken.



vodun schrieb:


> Naja die Statistike der einzelnen Städte scheinen auch an der Stadt selbst vorbei zu leben.Von dem Geld nicht zu reden am anfang einfach aber hinterher zumindest bei mir schwer da warum auch immer es sich ab 20k einwohner immer schwerer tut geld zu bekommen ( bei 20 k rein von den einwohnern bekomm ich 14k einnahmen bei 140k und die selben steuern grad mal 21k einnahmen was ist das für eine rechnung?? WTF ) EA hätte bei der versions nummer besser bei 0.03 begonnen ( hatten ja 2 Beta's ) wenn die das spiel fertig gepatch't haben ist die nummer min 3 stellig eher 4.


 
Ich glaube in Deinem Beispiel hast Du die Ausgaben nicht mit eingerechnet die mit steigender Größe der Stadt überproportional (Bildung, Gas Wasser Schei... ) ansteigen. Sonst hätte jeder mit 100k Einwohnern irgendwann 10 Millionen auf dem Konto und würde seine Stadt nur noch mit Brandenburger Toren ect. zupflastern 

Alles in allem bin ich mit dem Spiel wie gesagt eigentlich fast zufrieden auch wenn es vielleicht nicht das beste war sich das Teil zum Vollpreis direkt zum Release zu kaufen... aber ich bin halt ein alter SimCity-Fan


----------



## Roterfred (10. März 2013)

Da wurde aber sehr viel von Cities XL abgekupfert aber leider nur nicht mit den großen Karten. Allein die ladezeiten zur anderen Stadt ist ein Horror  Ich bleib mal bei Cities XL bis es Sim City mit richtigen Patches aufgewertet wurde.


----------



## leckerbier (10. März 2013)

Mir haben die Tests auf Computerbase und Gamestar schon gereicht. Sim City 4 war für mich der letzte gute Teil der Serie. Der neue Teil hat zu viele negative Punkte.


----------



## vodun (10. März 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Kann ich so nach ca. 8h unterschreiben. Es ist keine "hardcore Simulation" sondern teilweise stark vereinfacht worden. Dennoch machts (mir) ziemlichen Spaß. Das einzige was mich *richtig* nervt, sind die viel zu kleinen Karten. Nach 2-3h ist man quasi gezwungen eine neue Stadt in der Nachbarschaft anzufangen weil man einfach keinen Platz mehr hat. Die Serverprobleme hielten sich bei mir bislang in Grenzen aber ich habe auch erst gestern angefangen zu zocken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhmm doch ich meine damit ja auch nicht den gewinn der ist im minus sondern ich mein wirklich die reine einnahmen seite bei der statistik und das ist auch bei Gewerbe und Industrie so ab 20-30 k Einwohner geht da fast nichts mehr mit wachstum und Einwohnerzahl ( hab mal ausgerechnet das ich anstatt -300 simolens +33000 machen müsste ) und ich geb dir ja auch recht das es richtig ist das es nicht gleichmäßig steigt weil man sieht ja wo ich sonst geldtechnisch schon wäre aber dann sollen die es doch bitte darüber regeln das man hinterher durch andere abgaben los wird und nicht durch zumindest auf den ersten blick komplett fehlerhafte statistiken ( bestes beispiel ist auch die einwohnerzahl an sich hab 140k hab aber nur 10k arbeiter und 4,5k schüler also hab ich 125,5k Rentner oder was?


----------



## Ash1983 (10. März 2013)

Ich habe das Spiel nun die letzten 3 Tage getestet und finde, dass es durchaus Spaß macht. Ich hoffe allerdings sehr, dass es irgendwann doch noch größere Maps geben wird und/oder eine Funktion, mehrere Städte vernünftig parallel zu steuern und v.a. schneller zwischen den Städten zu wechseln.

Allerdings möchte ich die massiven Serverprobleme nicht wegdiskutieren; gerade jetzt, wo man zusätzliche Server zur Verfügung stellt, frage ich mich noch mehr, wieso man diese nicht direkt aufgestellt hat. Jaja, die liebe Kohle, schon klar, aber bei EA sitzen doch nicht nur Idioten, denken die denn allen Ernstes, dass negative Presse auch Werbung ist? Von dem Konzept bin ich wenig überzeugt...


----------



## Mosed (10. März 2013)

Bestätigt, dass meine Entscheidung keine neuen Spiele mehr zu kaufen, sondern mindestens die ersten paar Patches abzuwarten genau richtig ist.
Die Spielehersteller sind sowas von unfähig - nur die Marketingabteilung arbeitet noch gut.  Die Spiele sind zum Erscheinungstag voller Bugs, die Umsetzung von "Funktionen" ist schlecht, aus Serverproblemen der Konkurrenz (z.B. Blizzard - Diablo 3) wird nichts gelernt.
Und dafür dann 50-60€? Sicher nicht.


----------



## 10203040 (10. März 2013)

Die Spiele werden ja immer schlechter.


----------



## Rail (10. März 2013)

super Test endlich sagt mal jmd wie shice simcity(online) geworden ist, genauso wie mit den anderen zu cash cows degradierten und verhunzten originalen wie xcom etc...
zock dann mal ne runde rtcw nach 10 jahren immer nochn geiler mp mit guter community während bf3 in 2 jahren tot ist wenn se nicht schon vorher den stecker/support ziehen...lol


----------



## MyArt (11. März 2013)

Ich hab das Spiel jetzt nicht gekauft aber Käufer bekommen wohl ein Spiel als Entschädigung geschenkt.

• Sim City 5 (PC): Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung - Maxis nimmt Schuld für Probleme auf sich | SPIELERADAR


----------



## Dwayne1988 (11. März 2013)

Ich muss sagen das Sim City wirklich gelungen ist den es macht Spass solange nicht grad Amoklaufende Server einen dazwischenfunken.
Wobei viele der neuerungen gegenüber den Vorgängern sogar begrüsse wie z.B das Ausbauen von öffentlichen Gebäuden was viel Sinnvoller ist als nur zu versuchen einen Steuerbalken anzuheben wie bei Sim City 4.
Die Übersicht der Informationen gehört auch überarbeitet man weis nie wirklich wann die Versorgung von bestimmten sachen ins Minus wandert  da wäre eine genaue Einblendund praktisch Statt einer entschlackten gui die wiederum mit überladenen verschachtelungen eher unübersichtlich ist. Die kleinen Stadtkarten stören einwenig da man nie eine Grössere Stadt wirklich noch versorgen kann da der platz für die Gebäude fehlt. Ein OfflineModus wäre wünschenswert wenn man in einer Privaten Region spielt. Wenn man nun aber Freunde einlädt mit in die Region dann wäre mir egal ob man dazu nun nur Steam/Origin Freunde einbinden kann und die Region etwa alle 30 Minuten auf einen Server Aktualisiert wird mit dem Ausbau der Stadt. Wobei schön wäre wenn die Parks teilweise dynamisch werden und man nicht immer an der Strasse setzen muss sondern die drumherum sich von selbst Grünflächen generieren, wo man Quasi nurnoch erweiterungen wie Wege und sonstige Bausteine für einen Grossen Stadtpark.
Die Regionen sind leider auch mieserabel das immer nur 3 Städte mit einen Grossprojekt verbunden sind, das kommt dadurch eher Rüber wie Landkreis in einer Bundesland nur xfach verkleinert.

Das Spiel kann EA behalten ein Kostenloses Sim City 4 mit überholter Engine, die FullHD sowie Hardwareanpassung das es nicht mehr auf neuen Grafikarten zum Crash führt, sowie verbessertes Handling zwischen den Städten einer Region wäre besser. So das die verbunden Städte besser miteinander Interagieren können wie das die Feuerwehr aus Nachbarstadt kommt wenn es mal brennt z.B was man wiederum mieten den Service. Dazu vielleicht noch verbessertes Modding das ganze können die dann als Casual Version in den Handel bringen so wie es mit Sim City 3000 auf Iphone z.b machten. Der Aufwand dürfte ja nicht sehr gross sein. Nur sollte es auch Kostenlos für alle SC5 Käufer sein die derzeit noch mit den Problemen zu Kämpfen haben.


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. März 2013)

Memphis_83 schrieb:


> ich vermisse die zeit, als ich ein spiel gekauft, die cd ausgepackt, es installiert, den key eingegeben und einfach drauflos gespielt habe!


 
Ich vermisse die Zeit, als ich ein Spiel gekauft, die Box geöffnet und erstmal alle Goodies inspiziert habe, das 100+ Seiten Handbuch schnell mal durchgeblättert während der Installation, Handbuchabfrage o.ä. Kopierschutz bewältigt, eventuell eine Boot Diskette erstellt und dann drauf los gespielt habe 

Alternativ die Zeit, in der man noch Cartridge in die Konsole rein, einschalten und gleich loszocken konnte (notfalls einmal kräftig pusten und nochmal versuchen ^^), ohne lästige Verzögerungen, Menus oder Updates



amdpro schrieb:


> Wer es immer noch nicht verstanden hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So schwer kann das doch gar nicht sein. Bei mir klappt das jedenfalls bisher einwandfrei. Sogar Steam habe ich nur wegen Geschenken von Paradox Interactive und Stardock sowie wegen einigen Vollversionen von PC-Zeitschriften, gekauft habe ich dort noch kein Spiel

Gut, ein Vorteil habe ich: Ich zocke kaum Shooter (schon gar keine modernen), action-Rollenspiele oder action-adventures à la Tomb Raider sind gar nix für mich und auch "moderne" Rollenspiele wie Risen oder Skyrim machen mich kaum an. Kurz: gefühlte 99,95% des aktuellen Spielemarktes zieht problemlos an mir vorbei


----------



## Rizzard (11. März 2013)

Ich denke ich werde mir Sim City irgend wann doch noch holen, wenn es billiger geworden ist, oder mal im Origin Sale auftaucht. Bis dahin sind Patches erschienen und Serverprobleme gibt es dann auch nicht mehr.




bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Kurz: gefühlte 99,95% des aktuellen Spielemarktes zieht problemlos an mir vorbei



Hat auch Vorteile. Du sparst sehr viel Geld da du keine neuen Games kaufst und somit auch uralt HW weiter benutzen kannst.


----------



## DaStash (11. März 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mir Sim City irgend wann doch noch holen, wenn es billiger geworden ist, oder mal im Origin Sale auftaucht. Bis dahin sind Patches erschienen und Serverprobleme gibt es dann auch nicht mehr.



Ja, so werde ich das auch handeln und wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es ja dann auch größere Areale. 

MfG


----------



## Dwayne1988 (11. März 2013)

Ich vermute mittlerweile das die Kartengrösse allein Server bedingt so kleingehalten ist und das sobald die Server erstmal Ordentlich Functionstüchtig sind sprich Bugs gefixt und und Verbindungsprobleme behoben das man dann einwenig Skalieren kann mit den Kartengrössen. Wobei die Frage bleibt wieso man nicht schon vor dem Release von Sim City nicht die Server Software von SC5 optimiert hat.


----------



## sevenforsix (11. März 2013)

Danke für den Test.

Nach einem durchgezockten Wochenende, dachte ich schon ich sei überempfindlich was Sirenen und die Darstellungsfehler angeht - und vermutete ich sei einfach zu dumm, um die Bedürfnisse einer 200k Stadt so auszubalancieren, dass die Stadt auch ordentlich profitabel ist. Aber offensichtlich ist da doch noch einiges im Argen.

Den Punkt mit den Auswirkungen kann ich auch voll bestätigen: Gymnasium und die Erweiterungen des Polizeihauptquartiers für Prävention verpuffen komplett - kosten dafür aber ein Vermögen im Unterhalt. Auch die Schwankungen der Einwohnerzahlen kann ich bestätigen - natürlich mit massiven Auswirkungen auf die Bilanz; die es nicht erlaubt einfach mal ein Stadtviertel platt zu machen, um ggf. ein Edelviertel daraus zu basteln.


----------



## max70 (12. März 2013)

Memphis_83 schrieb:


> ich vermisse die zeit, als ich ein spiel gekauft, die cd ausgepackt, es installiert, den key eingegeben und einfach drauflos gespielt habe!


 


WTSHNN schrieb:


> Ich auch. Ach das waren Zeiten....


 


amdpro schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Zeit, als ich ein Spiel gekauft habe, die CD ausgepackt, es installiert und KEIN key eingeben musste und einfach drauf los gespielt habe!



Was ist denn mit euch los? Engstirnige, ewig gestrige FORTSCHRITTSverweigerer oder wie?


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2013)

max70 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit euch los? Engstirnige, ewig gestrige FORTSCHRITTSverweigerer oder wie?


Das ist kein Fortschritt.


----------



## max70 (12. März 2013)

Ironie hast du dank Smiley mitbekommen?


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2013)

Das ist imho kein Ironiesignal.


----------



## max70 (12. März 2013)

Einen Satz, der mit einem Augenzwinkern abgeschlossen wurde, nimmst du für ernst gemeint. Naja.  
Vieleicht hast du ihn ja auch einfach nicht verstanden, oder dir ist langweilig.


----------



## zweilinkehaende (17. März 2013)

Nach so viel Druck durch die Öffentlichkeit und solcher Abwertungen muss EA eigentlich reagieren. 
Wie man an dem Offline Mod gesehen hat sind die Kartengrößen fließend (Straßen gehen theoretisch auch außerhalb).
Wenn EA/Maxis die Logikfehler und/oder versuchte Täuschung der Spieler bezüglich des Komplexitätsgrads ausbügelt und die Regionen als rießige Karten (alle Spieler bauen auf der gleichen Karte, 
es gibt Zwischenbereiche in denen sich das Bauen kaum lohnt als Levelgrenzen (keine Rohstoffe) (um die Zeitverschiebung zu ermöglichen) einführt kauf ich mir das Spiel. 
(In einer verbilligten Version inklusive aller DLCs) 

Naja Wunschdenken, mal sehen. 
(Und ich boykottiere EA nicht, sondern entscheide be jedem Produkt einzeln, um so für EA den Anreiz zu erhalten sich zu bessern.)
(Außerdem sind manche Spiele gut (BF3 (immernoch Blutsauger, ja)))


----------



## 10203040 (18. März 2013)

max70 schrieb:


> Einen Satz, der mit einem Augenzwinkern abgeschlossen wurde, nimmst du für ernst gemeint. Naja.
> Vieleicht hast du ihn ja auch einfach nicht verstanden, oder dir ist langweilig.


 
Jeder Satz der mit Augenzwinkern abgeschlossen wird, ist also immer nur lustig oder absolut nicht ernst gemeint? lol.


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2013)

max70 schrieb:


> Einen Satz, der mit einem Augenzwinkern abgeschlossen wurde, nimmst du für ernst gemeint. Naja.
> Vieleicht hast du ihn ja auch einfach nicht verstanden, oder dir ist langweilig.


Ja das tue ich, da es imho heißt :Hey, das was du da gesagt hast ist falsch und ich sage dir wie es richtig ist'.
 Der kommt immer dann wenn einer irgendwas etwas nicht kapieren will oder es immer wieder falsch behauptet wird.


----------



## DarkMo (20. März 2013)

hab gestern im laden mal die packung betrachtet - da prangte doch wahrhaft ein aufkleberchen drauf, dass es 26 spiele-bewertungs trophäen (oder so) eingeheimst hätte? also sind nicht nur die kunden rückgratlos sondern auch die presse? oder vorallem die presse? der geringste teil wird sich ja ned wie hier in nem forum erkundigen. die werden maximal nen test lesen und meistens einfach den aufkleber da sehn und sich denken "na wenn das so viele für geil befinden...".

ich find das etwas schwach. kA, aber hier im forum häufen sich selbst von redaktioneller seite (main news) die schlechten kritiken, wieso kommt da von den anderen scheinbar nix?


----------



## Infernal-jason (20. März 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hab gestern im laden mal die packung betrachtet - da prangte doch wahrhaft ein aufkleberchen drauf, dass es 26 spiele-bewertungs trophäen (oder so) eingeheimst hätte? also sind nicht nur die kunden rückgratlos sondern auch die presse? oder vorallem die presse? der geringste teil wird sich ja ned wie hier in nem forum erkundigen. die werden maximal nen test lesen und meistens einfach den aufkleber da sehn und sich denken "na wenn das so viele für geil befinden...".
> 
> ich find das etwas schwach. kA, aber hier im forum häufen sich selbst von redaktioneller seite (main news) die schlechten kritiken, wieso kommt da von den anderen scheinbar nix?


 
Damals bei (Sielder aufstieg eines königreichs) gabs auch massig spitzen bewertungen auf der Verpackung und ich hab mir damals gekauft. Um am ende ein lw Spiel bekommen. Daraus hab ich gelernt und kaufe nimmer blind, selbst wenn das spiel  100 preise bekommen hat, man kann den Herstellern oder Gameszeitschriften nicht trauen.


----------



## Rail (24. März 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hab gestern im laden mal die packung betrachtet - da prangte doch wahrhaft ein aufkleberchen drauf, dass es 26 spiele-bewertungs trophäen (oder so) eingeheimst hätte? also sind nicht nur die kunden rückgratlos sondern auch die presse? oder vorallem die presse? der geringste teil wird sich ja ned wie hier in nem forum erkundigen. die werden maximal nen test lesen und meistens einfach den aufkleber da sehn und sich denken "na wenn das so viele für geil befinden...".
> 
> ich find das etwas schwach. kA, aber hier im forum häufen sich selbst von redaktioneller seite (main news) die schlechten kritiken, wieso kommt da von den anderen scheinbar nix?



Auf die meisten Bewertungen von iwelchen pseudospielezeitschriften kann man pfeifen...nur leider sind auch die Redakteure von bekannteren Zeitschriften geblendet besonders wenn's ums Geld geht ist leider der Trend!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (12. April 2013)

> Hintergrund zu Sim City
> 
> Maxis behält das bewährte Open-World-Spielprinzip bei und* verbessert darüber hinaus alles, was sich nur irgendwie verbessern lässt. Verwirklichen die Entwickler aus dem kalifornischen Emeryville ihre Pläne, dürfte Sim City nicht nur eingefleischte Städtebauveteranen, sondern auch Nachwuchsbürgermeister anlocken.* Allerdings trübt der permanente Mehrspielermodus und Onlinezwang die Freude. Mehr zu Sim City gibt es auf unserer Themenseite.



könntet ihr den Text bitte endlich mal an die Realität anpassen? 

Übernehmt doch einfach den Schluss vom Testfazit



> Was bleibt?* Sim City ist eine* gute, aber nicht überragende *Städtesimulation, der es* überraschend *an Spieltiefe und Detailverliebtheit fehlt. Die Kartengröße für eine Stadt schränkt die Baulust ziemlich ein *und so sind Sie gezwungen, mehrere Städte in einer Region zu bauen, um die Großprojekte umzusetzen - *die große und ultimative Stadt gibt es nicht*. Der Kleinstadtcharme bleibt jeder Stadt auch mit Wolkenkratzern erhalten. Insgesamt viele gute Ansätze und Ideen, die bei der Umsetzung aber zu häufig auf der Strecke geblieben sind.


----------

